# Docdoom77's Super DMZ 3.0 log for IML



## docdoom77 (Feb 22, 2014)

I got my free bottle of DMZ 3.0 from IML for logging last night.

My plan is to take one a day for the first two weeks, then bump it up to 2/day for a 5 week cycle.

Since my last log, I have struggled with diet.  It's just been hit and miss, but never good for more than a 4-5 days at a time.  This week was the first in my attempt to reign my diet back into place and now it's going well.  It does mean, however, that I haven't lost any weight in that time.

Anywho, I'll be eating to lose fat.  I hope to make some progress killing this belly (the never-ending goal ).

I'll log all my workout here, on the IML forums, and in my normal log; along with my observations on how the DMZ is affecting me.

I'll be taking milk thistle for my liver, a multi, fish oil and zinc daily.

Pre-workout is coffee and Bronk-aid.  Post is protein with BCAAs.

I'll try to get some starting pics up soon.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 23, 2014)

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x12, x9, x7 up two!

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x11, x7, x6 weight up, reps down... bit of a wash really 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13, x10 down one. I guess the presses really wore me out this week.

DB pullovers 55 lbs x14, x12 up two

Some ups and downs. More good than bad.

10 minute break and I'll start shoulders.

Trying to reconstruct this from memory after the website ate the first copy. Grr

Shoulders! Gonna try some new variations and exercises, starting at minimum weight to get form down.

Standing DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x12, x9, x7 Not too bad for the weight increase; not as good as I'd like though.

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 10 lbs (2x 5) x14 Nice and slow. I think I can handle a few more lbs.
@20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x10, x9, x8 My form was good and I held the last rep of each set for as long as I could.

Standing reverse flies 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x11, x10, x9, x8 Damn... that burns like hell... right where it's supposed to!

Not bad. I'm putting more focus on the rear and lateral heads.

Nothing to report on the DMZ yet. It's only been two days.  I'm excited to see how it works for me.  I've been swamped this weekend.  I'll get pics up as soon as I can though.

I'm about 189 lbs right now.  I'll get a waist measurement a little later in the week.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 23, 2014)

Triceps

Skull Crushers 50 lbs x13, x10, x7, x6 up three reps overall!

Close Grip Bench press @ 115 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 5 lbs and up one rep!

Decline dumbbell extension @ 60 lbs x14, x11, x9 up 5 lbs, down one rep. Still a gain.

Finished with some cable push downs.

That went well. Taking a 10 minute break before biceps.

Biceps.

ez curls 65 lbs x12, x8, x6 not bad for the weight increase.

Standing DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x11, x8, x7 up one rep overall

Standing hammer curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x9, x7 Good for the weight increase.

Not bad at all. Sweaty.

Too early for the DMZ yet, except maybe the sweatiness.

Here are my before pics.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 25, 2014)

Back day! I uh... didn't remember to avoid forearm work on Sunday (I did hangs), and my forearms are sore as hell. Hopefully, my grip will hold out.

Deadlifts 205 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 5 lbs same reps

Shrugs 205 lbs x16, x15, x12 up 5 lbs, several more reps.

Pull ups x14, x9, x9 up one

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x12, x10, x9 same

A good one!

So, 5 days in, no performance changes yet, but that is to be expected.  I have been sleeping better with a little more grogginess in the morning (means I was dead asleep when the alarm went off), which is something I noticed at the beginning of my last PH cycle.  I've put on a few pounds of what must be water weight, since my diet has been on point and I've been drinking water like crazy (I always do well in this regard, but I've upped it beyond my usual).  If it is water weight, it's going to the right places.  My diet has left my muscles flat recently, but they are very full today.  I mean I looked in the mirror and did a double take.  So that's nice.


----------



## CHEZ (Feb 25, 2014)

IN Doc, Have a great run man this stuff is lots of fun.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 28, 2014)

Squats 165 lbs, x13
@150 lbs x11
@135 lbs x10
@125 lbs x10 up 5 lbs across the board. Same reps. Exhausted. 

Sissy Squats x14, x12 better

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x15, x15 up 10 lbs same reps

Very good!

A week in.  No sides so far.  Energy has been pretty good and I look a little leaner (I _?feel_? leaner).  Still no marked change in strength or performance, but I expect those effects to be kicking in soon.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 1, 2014)

Two weeks in a row I've had to reconstruct from memory because the damn site ate my first post. Sigh.

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x13, x10, x7 up two!

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x12, x9, x8 Up 5 reps! 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x11 Up three

DB pullovers 60 lbs x14, x12 up 5 lbs, same reps!

Awesome! I felt very strong today.

10 minute break and I'll start shoulders.

Shoulders! 

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x13, x10, x9 I was having trouble with my form standing, so i switched to seated. Much better.

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x12, x11, x9, x9 nice

Standing reverse flies 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x14, x12, x10, x10 Way more. Gonna bring the weight up next week.

That went very well.

I felt very strong today.  I'd say the DMZ is really starting to do it's stuff.  No sides yet, but I love the fuller look I have on this stuff already.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 4, 2014)

I didn't get to workout on Sunday. I had a nose bleed that lasted all day. I ended up in the emergency room. I had somehow torn open a blood vessel while sleeping. Nocturnal picker... ew. Anyway. It sucked, but my blood pressure was good, so no problem there.

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 210 lbs x14, x13, x13, x12 up 5 lbs, same reps. Serious grip issues.

Leg curls 70 lbs x14, x9 up one

Seated Calf raises 225 lbs x44, x25, x23 very good

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x17, x15 same

A good one.

Still no sides which is great.  I had good strength today, despite being tired (I got a decent night's sleep last night, but only about 3 hours the night before due to the nose fiasco).  Also a bit of a bump in the libido department.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 5, 2014)

Since I missed Sunday's workout, I'm doing an abbreviated version of it today.

Triceps

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x8, x6 not bad for the weight increase 

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x10, x6 eh

ez curls 65 lbs x12, x8, x6 out of time.

I definitely don't have the same level of energy early in the morning before work as I do at 9am on a Sunday. ;P


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Back day! 

Deadlifts 205 lbs x13, x11, x9 up 2 reps

Shrugs 205 lbs x17, x15, x13 up 2 reps

Pull ups x14, x10, x9 up one

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x12, x10, x9 same

I've had some serious job related stress which has caused me to miss a great deal of sleep. Despite that, I saw some improvements today. I give the credit to the DMZ.

Still no sides!  Tomorrow I'll be moving up to 2 pills.  One upon waking and the other late afternoon.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

Following


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 6, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Following



Cool.  Love your username!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol....dbz fan


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vegeta IS dbz!

This weekend has been hell. I'm a day behind.

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x13, x11, x9 up three! Gonna have to brave more weight next week.

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x13, x9, x9 Up 2 reps 

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x12, x8 Not bad for the weight increase

DB pullovers 65 lbs x14, x12 up 5 lbs, same reps!

10 minute break and I'll start shoulders.

Shoulders! 

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x11, x9 up two

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x13, x11, x10, x9 up two

Standing reverse flies 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x10, x9, x9 Great for the weight increase!

Good workout!

Good energy and strength.  I did notice some joint pain today, so I'll be keeping an eye on that.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 10, 2014)

Triceps; Again, doing these today, since everything got pushed back this weekend.

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x8, x6 That kinda sucked.

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x14, x11, x6 better, but doing these early in the morning just doesn't work as well.

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.

I'll try to get some bicep work in after dinner if I can.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 11, 2014)

It's late and I'm pretty tired, but I'm gonna squeeze a little bicep work in.

ez curls 65 lbs x13, x9, x7 nice

Standing DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x12, x9, x7 good

Evidently I'm stronger in the evenings than in the mornings.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 11, 2014)

Good god do I hate daylight savings. It's really kicking my ass. Also, I strained my left hip flexor crawling around under the trailer doing house repairs. Sigh.

Squats 165 lbs, x14
@150 lbs x11
@135 lbs x10
@125 lbs x9 Same overall. I wasn't kidding about daylight savings. All of my performance is gonna take a hit for a week or two.

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x16, x16 up 2 reps. I'll take it!

Well a sight improvement at the end. Not bad considering how tired I am.

I have to say that without the DMZ, my numbers definitely would have gone down.  Fucking with my sleep pattern kills me and it takes me a while to get back on track.  Also, that joint pain from this weekend seems to be gone, so no worries there.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 210 lbs x15, x14, x14, x13 up 4 reps. I'm kinda stuck at this weight until my grip strength catches up a little.

Leg curls 70 lbs x14, x10 up one

Seated Calf raises 225 lbs x47, x25, x23 very good

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x18, x16 up two

Another good workout!

Still no side to speak of.  I'm impressed with the DMZ.  The last couple weeks have been utter crap: lots of work and home stress, lack of sleep, head cold, etc, but my strength keeps chugging along!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 17, 2014)

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65 lbs) x12, x11, x9 up 10 lbs only lost one rep!

DB Bench Press 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x11, x8, x7 Not bad for the weight increase.

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x12, x9 Up one

I strained my damn left shoulder. I'm gonna stop here for today. I ice it. Hopefully it'll feel better tomorrow.

No sides. I felt strong until I strained my shoulder.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 17, 2014)

Did it happen on those flies? Flies put u in a vulnerable position, I would keep them lighter.... just my two cents. Nice log going.. following along.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 17, 2014)

No.  It hurt going into the flies, but they sure didn't help.  It's not a bad strain, I just didn't want to risk a real injury by pushing it.  Thanks for following!

Triceps

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x9, x6, x5. Eh

Close Grip Bench press @ 125 lbs x14, x10, x7, x5 better

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.

Not too bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 18, 2014)

Deadlifts 210 lbs x13, x11, x9 up 5 lbs, same reps

Shrugs 210 lbs x17, x15, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps

Pull ups x15, x11, x9 up two!

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x13, x11, x9 up two!

A very good workout!

Strength continues to go up.  Still no sides.  Good stuff!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quads.

Squats 170 lbs, x14
@155 lbs x11
@140 lbs x10
@130 lbs x9 up 5 lbs across the board, same reps! My quads feel like they're gonna burst.

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x15 very nice

A great workout!

Meant to post this here on Thursday.  Sorry for the delay.

I've had a ton of stuff going on in my personal and work life.  Motivation is in the crapper.  Diet and sleep are suffering.  

Despite all that, strength continues to grow and that is a testament to the DMZ.  Still no sides.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 28, 2014)

Back after a few days off with the stomach flu. Also, yesterday, I spent the whole day moving our office at work, so I may be a little spent.

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 215 lbs x15, x14, x14, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps. Coulda done more, except grip issues.

Leg curls 70 lbs x15, x11 up two

Seated Calf raises 230 lbs x46, x26, x21 not bad

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x18, x16 same

Not too shabby

Another good workout!

Nearing the end of my cycle.  I've been very pleased with the strength increase and the fullness in my muscles, despite a low-carb diet.  I'll post a more in depth review after I finish off the bottle.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 31, 2014)

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65 lbs) x13, x11, x9 up 1 rep

DB Bench Press 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x11, x6, x8 same overall reps

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x11, x9

Not great. Having trouble getting my head in the game today.

10 minute break.

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x11, x9 same. not bad after two weeks of no shoulder work. ;D

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x13, x11, x10, x9 same

Standing reverse flies 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x14, x11, x10, x10 up 4 reps!

That went well. Better than chest I think.

Finished the bottle yesterday.

It was as strong as it claimed to be and I had absolutely no side effects.  About a week in, my muscles really filled out (they had been flat due to low cal/low carb diet).  I had really great strength throughout the entire cycle.  Despite mostly being on a calorie deficit, high stress, and a case of the stomach flu, I came out stronger every week.  As usual, IML has created a dynamite supplement.

I'll try to get some pics up later this week.  Thanks for reading.


----------

